# I'm sick of these dogs!!!



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

I own 2 'chalkies' a mix of Yorkshire terrior an chuwawa(spelling?)
They are so loved and spoiled and not yappy in anyway, they have all injections and booster jabs they are micro chipped and wormed and walked Dailey! And they are nutured There are my big love haha.

BUT

I had enough with these dogs running wild with there scummy owners OFF the lead, every week at least once I have a staff sprint snarling upto my pups, my pups get scared and hug my legs and then the owner let's out a little chavvy 's'alright geez his all White wit other dogs MATE' and I usually just ignore there comment and push the dog away, it's not that I don't believe the dog could be as the owner tells me 'all white' which I think means 'alright' it's the fact is If a dog like that went berserk me ad the owner would not be able to get the dog of me or my little pups, or what abOut if I had been with a small child that would of really scared or upset the kid, it's unfair

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!! It's just so frustrating, I don't know why I'm posting this, I just need to vent my anger!!

My dog is insured, and i pay it happily, now this is my idea


All dogs regardless of size or brew nee to be insured, the more aggressive the dog the more it'll cost, now this sounds unfare on beautiful dogs such as rotwielers* and the few ruin it for the most, which is why if you make smart choices for you dog the insurance will come down in price, things such as havigthendog micro chipped and having there balls whopped off(by a vet haha) 

So not I want a staff, 
If I buy one, get it chipped and de-balled
All jabs ect
I get a better rate then a stuffy with nothing
BUT it needs to be illegal to own a dog without this insurance an f you cannot produce this to an officer on the beat or when your pet is I'll and you take it to the beta they should be able to hold the dog or give you a 7day period to insure the dog

Also should be illegal not to have a dog on a lead OR muzzled in a public place or park.


----------



## Nelson (24 Aug 2011)

Sounds like you've got a girls dog to me.Can't do much for your rep   .


----------



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

Haha a girls dog 

I'll upload a picture there stunning little pups.
If a you need a mans dog to reinforce your 'man status' maybe stop walking the dog in heels an a dress


----------



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

Nill


----------



## Radik (24 Aug 2011)

Looks like floor cleaners to me not dogs . But everybody has different preferences so have fun with them.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Aug 2011)

....


----------



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

Seriously guys?

If you havnt got he minerals yourself, I'm sad for you that a dog has to reinforce your belief in yourself.


----------



## Radik (24 Aug 2011)

I have a cat yah.. Bengal Cat

In the past my dogs were.. Great German Dane - RIP, Airedale Terrier RIP, German Sheppard 13 years old now half dead - living with Grandparents... I've been holding them at house with big garden for protection and as guardians those little pups would be useless as such. Also small dogs tend to bark much more than bigger dogs. Gread Dane is such a calm dog you would not believe it, aware of his size and power just do not dare to make bad move on him.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Aug 2011)

sorry Nay, i know how close we can be to our dogs. I have a 7 year old Lab. He's helped me through some bad times. 

I also get you post about the 'hard mans' dog. You get them everywhere, it's time to bring back the old dog licence imo.


----------



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

Just out of interest why do you use them as protection?honest question

I jut think, if you make is a legal requirement for all dogs to be on a lead in a public Place or yourl get an on the spot fine, also with the whole staffy problem they should be neutered and chipped.
Well all dogs should be unless your part o the kennel club and a breeder.

My two toy pups are cleary not for protection, but they are always on a leadbp protect them an any small children, they are nurture chipped and have all booster jabs, they had an operation on there teeth the other day. If you can't afford to do these things then you should not own a dog.

A few guidelines need to be put in order by the law to stop careless people getting there hands-on a 50quid dog ad not getting neutered and kept on a lead. If the melts walking around with such dogs where told about on the spot fines an then cost of neuturing they might think twice,


----------



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

ianho said:
			
		

> sorry Nay, i know how close we can be to our dogs. I have a 7 year old Lab. He's helped me through some bad times.
> 
> I also get you post about the 'hard mans' dog. You get them everywhere, it's time to bring back the old dog licence imo.



2nd that mate   

Was there once license needed for dogs?


I'm on my way to gym with low battery so I'll edit my spelling ect in the post previous in due course haha.


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Aug 2011)

I do not agree with anyone saying we should all insure our dogs.  I have had the same problem as you and believe me living on a council estate it is a regular sight as there are loads of staffs and 'westys' round here.  Somehow there are loads of really expensive pedigree dogs as well but I won't get into that.  The streets and verges are littered with poop

What should be happening is not to penalise those who are responsible but everyone should have to walk their dog on the lead ALL the time. Doesn't matter if a dog is 'fine with other dogs'.  doesn't matter if a dog is 'fine with children'.  doesn't matter if owners are one of the responsible ones.  No lead....No dog.  It only takes one moment where the nicest dog in the world can have a momentary moment of madness.

And people should be penalised for the street soiling.  It is still to this day ignored in the main.  Not just by owners but by witnesses, by policeman etc.

So charge the irresponsible not the decent folks.

Should say I haven't got my dog anymore.  Had to give him away because my youngest son was becoming more nd more allergic.  Broke my heart but............and I always walked him on the lead even though he would walk by my side perfectly and ignore all other dogs (he was a greyhound.)

Andy


----------



## Nelson (24 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> If a you need a mans dog to reinforce your 'man status' maybe stop walking the dog in heels an a dress


You been spying on me   .
Seriously though,my border collie feels more relaxed when I'm in heels and a dress   .


----------



## danmil3s (24 Aug 2011)

My dog likes running around and sniffing stuff so I don't put him on a lead I do take him out at 5 15 so no one about for him to upset. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## howanic (24 Aug 2011)

It would be a sad thing to have all dogs on a lead in public areas. No playing football with the dog in the park, no paddling in the river and no fetch just because of some irresponsible people. It would be a terrible shame. 

I have 2 ferrets that I tried to walk recently at the local park and they were very nearly eaten by 2 little terriers. No owner in sight. But it was my fault. I knew it was popular with dog walkers and that most would love a furry snack and I took a stupid risk. I won't do it again. 

We should all take responsibility for ourselves. Dog owners who wish to walk dogs without leads should ensure dogs are well trained and not a nuisance to other people. If they do not they should expect a hefty fine.


----------



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> What should be happening is not to penalise those who are responsible but everyone should have to walk their dog on the lead ALL the time. Doesn't matter if a dog is 'fine with other dogs'.  doesn't matter if a dog is 'fine with children'.  doesn't matter if owners are one of the responsible ones.  No lead....No dog.  It only takes one moment where the nicest dog in the world can have a momentary moment of madness
> 
> Andy




Good point, the line his fine with other dogs or children ist the point. What if my child isn't fine with dogs? 

Sorry to hear about your dog mate, love those dogs...


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Aug 2011)

Indeed.  I have to pre-empt my children are going to charge towards a stranger's dog.  And even thenthe dog is a toy and may turn that nice dog into a a peeved off dog. lo.  Good point ther.

I love greyhounds but not going to post any pics cos they are all of him off the lead on the beach with loads of other dogs and loads of children around....Yes I contradict myself sometimes.

Andy


----------



## nayr88 (24 Aug 2011)

Yeah it would be a shame, the other option is to have an insurance or have you dog sit a test o b allowed in public parks?

It's hard , and it not nice to punish all because of a few.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (24 Aug 2011)

Fair enough if you're walking in a residential neighbourhood but to say to keep a dog on a lead at all times is bit extreme.  I have 2 spaniels and walk them in the New Forest off the lead all of the time like the majority of the dog owners that walk there.  We have had one incident in 6 years where 2 boxers attacked my cocker and even though I think that the owner was irresponsible and should walk *those* dogs on a lead at all times I do not think that the rest of us (and our dogs) should be punished.

To say that dogs turn without reason, without warning and without any previous warning I suspect is a myth.  Owners of dogs that have mauled people are often quoted as saying "but he was a lovely dog, and he was always great with children before".  I suspect that the owner is at best unobservant or at worst negligent.

My springer is nervous around strangers (humans) and she stays away from them but we always have to stop people that are purposely making a beeline for her not to approach her even though we "know" that she would run a mile before ever thinking about growling and, heaven forbid, biting.  

You mention children but they should be taught at an early age not to approach an animal without asking the owner first.  I have an excitable toddler that is about to turn 2 and I have always taken him on walks with me, he loves dogs and he tries to approach them all of the time but I don't let him, if there is a dog off the lead heading towards us then I either protect him by putting my body in the way or by picking him up if I can see that they are a bit more boisterous.  I mean it when I use the word 'protect' because I cannot guarantee that the dog approaching is safe so I assume that all are a potential threat. 

Even though my opinion on walking dogs is less extreme than yours I suspect that my thoughts on the punishment for owners of animals that attack people may be more extreme; I believe that as the owner, you are responsible for your animals behaviour therefore if your dog attacks then you should be punished as if you committed the crime, i.e. ABH, GBH, murder.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Aug 2011)

I trained dogs for a while in the Portuguese air force, on the military police, that was where I spent my youth, so I know the damage a dog can do.

Now about the funny dogs people have on this country, those hard man dogs. Once I went to pick my daughter at her school ad on the corner o my eye I saw a dogue de bordeux eyeing me, his owner was not prepared for the dog. As I walked on the road, and saw the dog looking at me like he wanted business I picked up a brick. As I walked past the guy the dog lunged at me an promptly I threw the brick at him, hit him on the ribs and for sure broke a couple as he just dropped and wouldn't get up.

This guy looked at me funny, why did I attacked his dog, to which I replied that if he want we could call the police and have it resolved. He refused and tried to pick up the dog, no avail, the dog would not even move, too sore. Broken ribs probably, at least. 

I felt sorry for the dog but it was either him or me, and a dog that big can do a lot of damage.

The moral of the story:
- you walk your dog, carry a stick, a dog comes at you beat him up, let the owner pick up the bill and that will teach him to control his pet next time
- a dog looks at you funny, be prepared, he may jump at you, move away or be ready in case it does 
- any issues call the police, the dangerous dogs act is a though one to deal with

A dog can kill you, your pet or a child, do not take the threat lightly. 

Most of these morons have dogs for image but cannot control them, sadly it is up to you to protect yourself and your pet.


---
- .


----------



## tyrophagus (25 Aug 2011)

Ghostworld I am appalled at your lack of empathy towards an animal. You picked up that brick because you wanted to use it given the opportunity. You managed to drop an 80kg dog with a brick. I see dogs that are in road traffic accidents that are still walking mate. Your sick mate!  You need help. 

I'm no fan of the 'type' of person who has a 'status dog'.  However I know a lot of good people who have Staffies and other potentially aggressive dogs.  These dogs are not aggressive unless their owners don't socialise them properly between 7 - 18 weeks of age.  It's the owner that makes the dog aggressive either intentionally or because the don't understand the need to socialise the dog during it's critical socialisation period. 

I don't like aggressive or uncontrolled dogs who cause problems. I see them every day I'm my job as a vet.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Aug 2011)

I picked up a brick because I know what a dog can do. Have you even been bitten by a dog? I have all the empathy for the animal, but I value my bones and flesh much better. And just as well that I had the brick, wish I had a gun as I would have shoot him instead.

Had that dog come even close to biting me I would have killed him, no mistake about that, a couple of kicks on the right place would have done the job.  A dog that is out of control should not be on the streets, how many people have been mauled by dogs in the UK, some even to death? 

Also this was on a road that leads to a school, a primary school, so would be better to have been a child on my position, right? Yeah, wait for a kid to take a couple of stitches or be killed for something to happen.

Either you are naive or don't read the news, but just google dogs attacks UK and you will see.

There is no way that I would put the welfare of the animal ahead of mine, and had the dog not lunged at me he would not have been bricked. Very sad situation, but would have been better to be mauled for a dog that must have weight at over 40kg? Easy for you to say that from the comfort of your home, but maybe you would not have said the same if it was in front of you.

I have nothing against working dogs, I trained military dogs for over 5 years. Started working with dogs at 17, and left the military police at 24.

Com o Elco by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

The fault is the owners for not controlling the animal, but there would be no way that I would be taken down by a dog that can kill me because people like you think that I have no empathy for the animal, sorry, that is just not acceptable. 

I pass the road often where the dog was, seen him twice, but now he is on a leash and muzzled.

My neighbor got a puppy, a cross of a rottie and GSD, lovely looking pup, of about 12 weeks old. Was talking to her today, and she proudly remarked that her pup jumped and barked at someone that approached her pram. Also the dog was play fighting with her 2 year old daughter, so sweet, brought the kid down and bit her hard, only lightly, just playing she said, as I was admiring her dog this morning. I did remind her that the dog would grow, and that one day might play rougher and take a hand off. 

That is the culture on the country, have a large dog, that barks and scares people. Then have clever people like yourself telling others that it is ok, just take a bite, the thing was only weighting half your body weight, and poor animal thingy, not his fault really. Yeah... you do that, you stay put when a large dog tries to take a chunk out of you.

Well, if a dog comes at me it better get me unawares, anything above my knee can do a lot of damage, and there is no way that I will feel much empathy for the poor animal and get a couple of stitches for the pleasure.


----------



## roadmaster (25 Aug 2011)

Have owned Pit bull's and rotwieller's since I was very young, and in order to sell them,,one must socialize the dog's from eight weeks on, or I could not sell them but to those who were interested in pitting them against other dogs for sport /money.These two breed's are no more dangerous than a Yorkie if one takes the time to train,socialize them, but too many won't .
Here in the U.S., nearly every city in my state, requires that dogs in public be on a leash and those who wish to keep potentially dangerous animal's whether it be a lion cub or pit bull are often times required to carry hefty insurance.
most of this is a direct result of irresponsible owner's.
Can't fault the animal that knows no better, so the owner's are being held more accountable  as it should be in my view.

Ghostworld,you had option's other than that which was chosen. You also have right to stroll down a public street.
Had the dog in question been my dog,, Well ....


----------



## ghostsword (25 Aug 2011)

Of course I had a choice, walk back and find another road or protect myself. I chose to protect myself.

Again, got nothing against working dogs, after all I trained attack dogs for a long time. 

But when walking on the street if you have a dog then it is your responsibility to control the dog. 

Now you have dogs and you imply that you would retaliate if the same happened to your dog. Would you really blame someone if one of your dogs attacked someone on the street and that person defended herself? 

In the UK it is easier to call the police after an incident such as this, in the US as people can carry guns probably your dog would be shot.

In Portugal, where I am from, that dog would be put down, if not by the police by the victim. 

Start thinking about people and the impact a bad socialized dog can have.

Had it been a spaniel or a staff probably a kick would do, but something large needed to be brought down well before it reached me. It's fate was sealed when it jumped at me with teeth showing and running towards me. 

I love dogs, but I am not blind by love, I know and have seen what a dog can actually do. 


---
- .


----------



## niknaksky (25 Aug 2011)

staffies are loyal and friendly dogs.

The problem is the muppets that think all staffies are bad or the ass holes who dont bring them up right.

They should just make it that if your dog is out of control and wondering about unsupervised you get a warning 3 strikes and you get banned from keeping animals simple.

edited my post as these things can get quite heated ( mainly me lol)


----------



## niknaksky (25 Aug 2011)




----------



## ghostsword (25 Aug 2011)

You are totally right, Staffies are amazing dogs, and I truly recommend a staffie as a family dog. Great with kids, very gentle but sturdy. 

The issue with all dog problems are the owners, the dogs are just doing what they were breed to do, unless there is a mental instability, I have heard of dogs being medicated for depression, irrational fear, and such things. 

I believe that the issue on the country is the yobs that started to see dogs as a status symbol. Where I live, in East London, I now see a lot of guys with Akitas, very good looking dog, imposing, but I do not see the dog as being a guard dog, or an attack dog. Had they had Malinois, beaucerons, or bouviers, then I would see them differently, but Akitas? 

One that is missing on the London streets are Boerboels, and just as well that they did not clock on to those yet.


----------



## howanic (25 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Had that dog come even close to biting me I would have killed him, no mistake about that,


So the dog didn't come close to biting you and you still dropped him with a brick?



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> As I walked on the road, and saw the dog looking at me like he wanted business I picked up a brick. As I walked past the guy the dog lunged at me an promptly I threw the brick at him,


This is what I mean by taking responsibility for oneself. You realised the dog was a potential threat, you say that he was uncontrolled by the owner but you still walked past it. Would you still have walked past it if you were unarmed?

I cannot understand people that take risks then blame someone else.

As a child I was always told to never touch a dog without the owners permission. Obviously any dog that is a risk should ideally be muzzled, but you have to take precautions. If I approached a dog and got bitten am I not at least partially to blame?


----------



## roadmaster (25 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Of course I had a choice, walk back and find another road or protect myself. I chose to protect myself.
> 
> Again, got nothing against working dogs, after all I trained attack dogs for a long time.
> 
> ...




 First off,,none of my dogs would behave in this manner  unless the scenario you described took place..
Stranger approache's dog's master, stranger then pick's up brick, and continue's to approach dog's master.
 I would have expected my dog to react accordingly, and would have put the animal down had it failed me in the scenario you described.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Aug 2011)

niknaksky said:
			
		

> I believe that you should protect your self if attacked by a dog as long as you are sure the dog is going to attack you and not just say hello( i suppose teeth showing is a give away).
> My dogs love to say hello to other people but never show their teeth or any aggressive behaviour.
> The guy with the mastiff must have know his dog was aggressive if he did not want the police involved i would imagine.
> I feel sorry for the fool that thinks he could attack any of my dogs as he and any of his family members would be severly beaten adult or not.



 Come on, I know how to identify when a dog is coming at me or not, he did not come to say hello. Unless it was a mad dog that says hello by grunting and runs at you with teeth showing. Of course he could have come all the way to me and turn back, but I did not want to take that chance with a dog that must have been over 30kg and running at me. Had it been a smaller dog I would just stood still and see what it would do, but nothing that big, one bite and it would have done damage. With the funny laws here, the guy would at most get a fine, or if I was killed get manslaughter, and then what? 

Maybe I should have called the police as well, but I felt that the vet bills for his dog was punishment enough.

It is easy to say you would do this or do that, but if one of your dogs attacks someone on the  I do hope that you have the decency to put it down, at least in the UK. On other countries I do not know how it works. 

I still say when one walks their dog carry a stick, just in case there are ignorant people that does not care if their dogs do damage or not.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Aug 2011)

howanic said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dog came close enough, about 2 meters. That was enough for me, a mastiff running at you with teeth showing and close enough to get bricked is enough reason for me. 

Had I not seen the brick I would not have past the dog, would not risk it. I saw the dog looking at me, and was not sure that he would try to have at go at me.

So I would just have turned back? It because people think like that that we are the situation we are, all it takes is for one person not to do something. And this about 200 meters from a primary school.

But frankly I really do not care much what you think, I did what it had to be done. 

Yes, I could have turned back, but didn't.

Yes, I could have waited for the dog to bite me, but didn't.

Yes, I could have give him a biscuit after he had taken a piece of me, but choose do brick him on the sides.


----------



## niknaksky (25 Aug 2011)

Luis i was not directing that at you it was in general. lol a dog grunting hello would be worth seeing.

It depends on if the person deserved to be bitten if i would have punched them for the same reason my dog bite them then no I would not put them down.

If the dog was to attack for no reason then the dog would not be safe so yes it would be put down.

alot of people get bitten because of doing stupid things to dogs and then the dog gets put down I would like to see that swapped round.

I agree with the stick thing I am normaly wary of other peoples dogs when not on the lead even though mine maybe able to handle it I still dont like the risk of them getting hurt.

The main problem is to many irresponsible people keeping dogs.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Aug 2011)

Yeah, some dogs are just grunting. That one was really having a go at me. Had the dog been small I would have taken a chance, been bitten more times than I can remember, so another nip would not hurt much, but this one was big, with a big mouth and lots of teeth. A bite from that would for sure cramp my style! 

But yes, the issue is the owners. I see on parks guys with dogs off the leash, and I saw a quite large mix dog, looked like a boxer, but with a bigger muzzle take down a king charles, one bite and broke the small dog back. No bark, no growl, nothing, walked up to the dog, bit him, shook and walked away. The king charles was on the leash, the girl walking it just collapsed. The weirdest thing I have ever seen. The king charles did not die, but couldn't get up.


----------



## JenCliBee (25 Aug 2011)

Yet again it seems staffs are getting bad press... hmmmm... funny that it always seems to come from people that have yap yap dogs like yorkies and have no experiences with staffs themselves except from when they seem them with the chavs walking in gangs.... when will these dogs every get a break.

I currently have two very loyal loving staffs with my 2 young kids and not once in 3 years have my dogs ever come close to anything more aggressive than a lick. We have had around 12 staffs in my family over a 20 year period and surprise..... not one incident with children or other dogs.


Before you start slagging off a very very loyal beautiful dog like a staff, see how many incidents there are involving little yap yap dogs when you go to the park.... go and see which starts barking first.... go and see which dogs react when walking past, i guarantee it wouldn't be a staffs.

End of rant, just cant stand people slagging dogs off they have no knowledge of themselves and fit all staff owners into the same 'chav' category.... completely ridiculous.

Oh and to always have your dog on a lead in public, behave will you..... so you think a dog is getting enough exercise constantly on a lead?...... my dogs go out twice a day for around 1 hour each time of nice energetic ball chasing exercise.... you think there going to get anything like this sort of exercise on a lead constantly.... if anything, keeping a dog continuously on a lead is irresponsible.... lack of exercise causes frustration and this would be the main contributory factor of why dogs bite and run riot.


To the OP, if you dont like walking your dogs in places when other dogs are off the lead then make sure you go somewhere where dogs have to be on leads instead of making silly threads up slagging dogs down that you have no experience with.

Oh and btw, i would much rather have a staff round my kids than a snappy yap yap any day.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Aug 2011)

no jen you've missed the point.  people are saying its the owners.  When I was walking my greyhound across thelocal park on its leash a staff ran up and was trying to bite him.  Like Luis above it got a kick and a shout to the owners 100 yards away 'Sort this ***** out'.  To which I got some looks like I was in the wrong.

Not the dogs fault.  It was the owners.

As for the well trained blah blah.

My mum and dad had a beautiful lertcher bitch.  Was 8 years old before it got kidney failure and was put down however it was great with me and my sister as young children.  could walk her off the lead and she was really well behaved.

Even though she was neutered she went through several phantom pregnancies and on one occasion bit one of my mum's piano pupils on the little finger as she left the house.drew blood but no damage really.  Never did anything prior nor after this event but to say that a well trained dog is safe is a falsehood.  She had that one moment of madness and that could have been the end for her!!!

Andy


----------



## J Butler (25 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Now about the funny dogs people have on this country, those hard man dogs. Once I went to pick my daughter at her school ad on the corner o my eye I saw a dogue de bordeux eyeing me, his owner was not prepared for the dog. As I walked on the road, and saw the dog looking at me like he wanted business I picked up a brick. As I walked past the guy the dog lunged at me an promptly I threw the brick at him, hit him on the ribs and for sure broke a couple as he just dropped and wouldn't get up...



Hi Luis,

I think a lot of the bewilderment stems from your original post, that made it sound like the dog was on a leash next to the owner when it lunged at you. If you picked up a brick and walked past the pair in that situation, then I find that unacceptable.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Come on, I know how to identify when a dog is coming at me or not, he did not come to say hello. Unless it was a mad dog that says hello by grunting and runs at you with teeth showing...



If the dog was running at you in that manner however, I have a lot more empathy for you.


----------



## nayr88 (25 Aug 2011)

I have what is considered a yap yap dog...funny how people say anything that doesn't look scary when you approach it is a yap yap dog...works both ways buddy. And as stated before is said it not just staffs and I have also said in keep my little toy dog on a lead as thy do have teeth and a jaw and if a small child runs up to them my dog on hind legs would reach there face. So I do my bit with my dogs why cat they, Jen it always seems you take these threads like a personal attack instead of having a discussion. As for walking my dog where other are on the lead....how about the fact I'm talking to my local shops on the highstreet?? 

Read things properly.

I've owned staffs I've been around big dogs all MY experiences are good. Just seems a few ruin it for the most

Wether you like it or not there is a problem with staffs especially in council areas, this thread was just a discussion to say well there's a problem and it's a hard one but surely there must be a way of getting a grip on this.

I think it for sure is the fact that each dog has a different rate or fuse and the dogs with a shorted fuse need to be tough that the fuse can not burn at the wrong time.

This is where owners fail there dogs not the dogs failing the owner. I LOVE staffs and if the opportunity arose where I could afford one and found a good breed I would take one on, I was brought up with one. It knew it's place and was an excellent dog. 

The dogs in the park situation should be that if you want to take it off it's lead then you need to have the insurance details on you to show it's insured or maybe a license that shows you took that dog to a boarding school and he past his exams and so did you with that dog.
Otherwise the lead stays on and is spiked to the ground.

I don't think that's asking to much? 

For the sake of saving some kids and other dogs being mauled I would spend 50 quid on taking my lite toy dog to a few classes so that the chavs and wrongens either did it also and thus making there dog a little safer or they didnt and then didn't go to the park, or risk it and get there dog takern away or hefty on the spot fine.


----------



## nayr88 (25 Aug 2011)

Fair co
Met if you dog needs to be of the lead, I'm sure your a responsible owner, but would taking your dog to an hour class to proove this be that bad? That way the 200 chavs that dont do r and can't take there dogs out in public of the lead won ruin the rep of what I know as a caring beautiful breed.


Let's keep this chat a nice discussion, I like to heat other views and maybe we can com to a conclusion, in by asking you what you think of this dog or that in aski g what can we do about the few ruining the reputation of many?

Maybe we could get a good idea and push for a petition? 

Would be good and I don't want thinto turn into a 'row' and getting closed.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Aug 2011)

Yep, no need to turn into a row. 

If I had the time one of breeds I would look at getting had to be a staff, I think that they are the best dogs for families with kids. They are actually the few dogs that were originally breed not to bite people but other dogs. 

The reason we don't have a dog is because we are out of the house at 8am and only return at 5pm, a long time for the dog to be alone.

Maybe having a do license? In Portugal they use to have dog licenses, no license and your dog was impounded. It had to be renewed every year at the local council. Maybe the same can be implemented here?

But when a dog is antisocial why not call the police? Have a read of the dangerous dogs act, very though on owners.


---
- .


----------



## JenCliBee (25 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> I have what is considered a yap yap dog...funny how people say anything that doesn't look scary when you approach it is a yap yap dog...works both ways buddy. And as stated before is said it not just staffs and I have also said in keep my little toy dog on a lead as thy do have teeth and a jaw and if a small child runs up to them my dog on hind legs would reach there face. So I do my bit with my dogs why cat they, Jen it always seems you take these threads like a personal attack instead of having a discussion. As for walking my dog where other are on the lead....how about the fact I'm talking to my local shops on the highstreet??
> 
> That is a complete and utter false accusation.... to me a yap yap is a scary dog.... to me a staff isn't.... it has nothing to do with how a dog looks... if i was to walk past somebody with a yap yap then i walk wider, if i walk past a staff i ask the owner is it ok to stroke.... so no it has nothing to do with me calling a yap yap a yap yap.... it has everything to do with it actually been more vocal than your average bigger dog in general.
> 
> ...




The thread was initially started by you, you continued to name and shame a species of dog which really doesn't deserve the reputation it has already been given thus making it even worse.

It would be nice to see these dogs getting some good press once in a while and then people would start to realise they are far from the aggressive monsters that people portray them to be   .


----------



## JenCliBee (25 Aug 2011)

Oh and just to clarify, im not against the ruling for licences for dogs, i think this would be a idea implemented for the good of the dog and the way they bred.... however will this work..... you would just have the same old people out with there dogs and when caught ... yet another dog doomed for misery at the kennels or worse put down and then the owner would just purchase another and the problem begins again.

There should be tougher laws against dog breeding, vetting potential wannabe breeders and high demands met before they can do so.

High fines and bigger prison sentences for cruelty.... we can go on all day about what needs to be done but unless the government sorts the fundamentals.... the problem will only get worse and even more dogs will suffer.


----------



## JenCliBee (25 Aug 2011)

Double post


----------



## nayr88 (25 Aug 2011)

JenCliBee said:
			
		

> Oh and just to clarify, im not against the ruling for licences for dogs, i think this would be a idea implemented for the good of the dog and the way they bred.... however will this work..... you would just have the same old people out with there dogs and when caught ... yet another dog doomed for misery at the kennels or worse put down and then the owner would just purchase another and the problem begins again.
> 
> There should be tougher laws against dog breeding, vetting potential wannabe breeders and high demands met before they can do so.
> 
> High fines and bigger prison sentences for cruelty.... we can go on all day about what needs to be done but unless the government sorts the fundamentals.... the problem will only get worse and even more dogs will suffer.



2nd that.

Didn't mean to name and shame, sorry I it came across like that.


----------



## JenCliBee (25 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> JenCliBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No worries mate, it's just something i feel very passionate about.... my dogs are like my kids and when you have as much experience round staffs as i and my family have and know just what they are truly like... you get a bit tetchy (sp) when everybody seems to instantly mention bull breeds when they are talking about bad tempered 'aggressive' dogs..... this just isn't the case but i do agree with the 'real' chavs that have them for status.... these should be the issues the government should be sorting.

I apologise for going off on one, it really isn't you personally rather the whole topic of how people perceive staffs in general


----------



## George Farmer (25 Aug 2011)

This seems like a sensible time to lock this thread.


----------

